

Startups and the law: tips for building a startup with hazy legal parameters? - rocamboleh

I am building a product in the stock market / predictive markets / stock simulation space and find myself continually unsure of what is totally legal.<p>In seeking professional advice, I get differing opinions. 
Has anyone else had any experience in building startup in which they were unsure about its legality? I feel constrained; it is affecting my creative process - my ability to innovate. Does anyone have any tips as to how to overcome this?<p>I feel as though I need  a lawyer who's aware of what I am trying to accomplish and who is willing to help me push the boundaries / manoeuvre around existing legal structures, but I have yet to find one. I am not in a position currently to pay one either.  My concern with most lawyers is that they seem inclined towards conservative interpretations of the law.<p>I'd really appreciate some advice. 
Kindly, 
R
======
michael_dorfman
My advice is: don't.

There's a good reason why lawyers seem inclined towards conservative
interpretations of the law.

If you're not in a position to pay a lawyer, you are definitely not in a
position to be messing around in an area with hazy legal parameters.

Point your creative process elsewhere.

